# Sugar in your sweat?



## kimberly1.5 (Jul 10, 2009)

My numbers were quite high all day yesterday despite taking my usual medicine so after eating a small dinner I decided to go on the cross-trainer. Nothing hugely difficult - walking around 8 km/h for an hour.  I did work up a sweat by the end and I noticed all these bumps on the outter side of my left leg...

I thought... how strange, what are these bumps... a rash maybe? but it looked more like my sweat had like frozen or crystalised or something. I just wondered whether that was from high sugar.... or if anyone else has ever had anything like that???  

Just curious.


----------



## Steff (Jul 10, 2009)

hi how unusual i have not heard of this nor suffered maybe some one may be able to shed some light


----------

